# [SOLVED]Installazione Gentoo su Virtualbox 2.2.4 Errore grub

## arturobandini

Salve, sono alle prime armi con Gentoo. Sono due giorni che cerco di installare questa distro su Virtualbox, ma mi dà sempre lo stesso errore   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ho seguito la guida che ho trovato su www.gentoo.it: "Installare Gentoo su Virtualbox" , ma quando faccio partire Grub mi dà errore

Errore 15: File not found

Ho letto i post del forum ed ho provato a fare dei combiamenti, ma senza nessun risultato.

Ho bisogno di questa distro perchè in facoltà utilizzano questa e anche perchè è un ottimo approccio per imparare veramente qualcosa di Linux, a differenza di Ubuntu, usata da me in precedenza, che in pratica si può utilizzare come Windows a cominciare dall'installazione e sinceramente non sono rimasto molto soddisfatto. 

Per l'installazione ho utilizzato install-x86-minimal-2008.0.

Intuitivamente sembra che Grub non trovi il file, ma ho ricontrollato bene il nome del kernel nel file grub.conf ed è scrittto correttamente. Qualcuno può darmi una mano? di che informazioni avete bisogno? Come si fa a fare il copia e incolla da macchina virtuale per postare ad esempio il contenuto di fstab o di grub.conf? Abbiate pazienza, ma sono proprio nubbio, però ho voglia di imparare. Grazie   :Laughing: Last edited by arturobandini on Thu Jun 25, 2009 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !equilibrium

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Ho seguito la guida che ho trovato su www.gentoo.it: "Installare Gentoo su Virtualbox" , ma quando faccio partire Grub mi dà errore

 

premessa: mi spiace deluderti, ma gentoo.it non è una risorsa ufficiale di Gentoo, anzi, la maggior parte della documentazione in esso contenuta è molto vecchia, piena di errori (il problema che lamenti ne è una palese dimostrazione) e scarsamente mantenuta; la documentazione ufficiale Gentoo invece si trova qua: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ (c'è anche la traduzione in italiano).

Tornando al problema principale, non ti serve nessa guida "particolare" per installare Gentoo in una VM di vbox, ti basta seguire l'Handbook ufficiale come per un'installazione normale; io ho sempre fatto così e non ho mai avuto problemi.

----------

## !equilibrium

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## arturobandini

Grazie per la risposta, avevo intuito che www.gentoo.it fosse una risorsa separata da questo forum, ma credevo che fosse il sito di riferimento italiano per gli utenti di Gentoo anche se effettivamente è poco fornito di documentazione. Grazie per la dritta. Avevo già iniziato a leggere la guida Gentoo in italiano e a proposito volevo chiederti se l'handbook ufficiale è il "Manuale Gentoo" che ti porta nel link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml, so che la domanda sembra ovvia, ma sono due giorni che sono sul pc e anche se ho imparato qualcosa ancora non riesco a dare tutto per scontato. Nella guida ho cercato di vedere solo le parti che mi potevano aiutare per risolvere il mio problema e quindi volevo chiderti se per installazione su Virtualbox devo seguire la guida alla lettera. Mi consigli d utilizzare genkernel per l'installazione del kernel o devo seguire la procedura manuale che mi sembra un po' più complessa? Se ho dei problemi e l'installazione non va a buon fine devo scrivere sempre su questo topic? Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## arturobandini

Scusa di nuovo, ma perchè l'orario dei messaggi è 5 ore indietro rispetto a quello italiano? Forse perchè il server è americano? Non so se posso fare questa domanda qui?    :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Scusa di nuovo, ma perchè l'orario dei messaggi è 5 ore indietro rispetto a quello italiano? Forse perchè il server è americano? Non so se posso fare questa domanda qui?   

 

dopo il login, puoi sistemare il fuso orario nel profilo.

se navighi come utente anonimo, naturalmente, dipende dalle impostazioni del tuo sistema.

----------

## xdarma

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> ... ma perchè ... ?
> 
> ... perchè ...? 
> 
> ... domanda ... ?

 

Chiedi alla polvere...

:-D

Scusa ma non ho resistito.

Complimenti per il nickname  ;-)

----------

## arturobandini

Sono al punto di dover configurare la rete, passo 8 del manuale Gentoo, e secondo me quei parametri non sono corretti visto che mi collego con la macchina virtuale alla mia macchina reale che e connessa in rete per conto suo. Provo ad usare i parametri della guida usata inizialmente che ho trovato in www.gentoo.it che sono questi, qualcuno può dirmi se possono andar bene?

livecd etc # cd conf.d

 livecd conf.d # echo 'config_eth0=( "dhcp" )' >> net

 livecd conf.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default

----------

## arturobandini

FUNZIONA!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Dopo tre giorni ce l'ho fatta. Son troppo felice. Il Grub è partito. Ora ho il sistema in modalità linea di comando, ma almeno va.

Grazie ragazzi del supporto

----------

## !equilibrium

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Grazie per la risposta, avevo intuito che www.gentoo.it fosse una risorsa separata da questo forum, ma credevo che fosse il sito di riferimento italiano per gli utenti di Gentoo

 

questo è il forum ufficiale di riferimento italiano per gli utenti Gentoo   :Cool: 

tutto il resto sono solo (pessime) imitazioni

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Avevo già iniziato a leggere la guida Gentoo in italiano e a proposito volevo chiederti se l'handbook ufficiale è il "Manuale Gentoo" che ti porta nel link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml, so che la domanda sembra ovvia, ma sono due giorni che sono sul pc e anche se ho imparato qualcosa ancora non riesco a dare tutto per scontato.

 

sì quello è il manule, aka l' "handbook" e ne esiste uno per ogni architettura supportata da Gentoo: x86, x86_64, ppc, ppc64, arm, FreeBSD ecc ecc.

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Nella guida ho cercato di vedere solo le parti che mi potevano aiutare per risolvere il mio problema e quindi volevo chiderti se per installazione su Virtualbox devo seguire la guida alla lettera. Mi consigli d utilizzare genkernel per l'installazione del kernel o devo seguire la procedura manuale che mi sembra un po' più complessa?

 

visto che sei un neofita di gentoo, dovresti seguire alla lettere l'handbook; discorso diverso invece per la questione riguardante le scelte opzionali lasciate all'utente finale, quali il kernel, il bootloader ecc, quelle stanno a te, alle tue abitudini/capacità e ai tuoi gusti personali. ricordati che non sei su una distro precompilata, quindi puoi fare quello che vuoi (se ne hai le dovute conoscenze).

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Se ho dei problemi e l'installazione non va a buon fine devo scrivere sempre su questo topic? Grazie per l'aiuto.

 

Il forum è soggetto alla netiquette, ti sarei grato se la seguissi, si trova come primo thread Linee Guida nel forum generale italiano: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-41.html

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Sono al punto di dover configurare la rete, passo 8 del manuale Gentoo, e secondo me quei parametri non sono corretti visto che mi collego con la macchina virtuale alla mia macchina reale che e connessa in rete per conto suo.

 

no, l'handbook è corretto, i valori che ti dice di inserire sono "esempi", non li devi copiare alla lettera (nel capitolo introduttivo c'è scritto che tutti i valori riportati nell'handbook sono ipotetici e vanno modificati in base alle proprie reali necessità), inoltre l'handbook ti dice chiaramente che hai 2 scelte per configurare la rete:

- specificare i valori a mano;

- usare dhcp;

ora quello che tu hai fatto copiando dalla guida di gentoo.it è stato quello di forzare DHCP per la tua eth0, cosa inutile, visto che DHCP è abilitato di default se lasci il file /etc/conf.d/net vuoto (cosa raccomanda per installazioni Guest all'interno di VBox).

----------

